

Microsoft Sold Over 240 Million Windows 7 Licenses in First Year - shakyboy86
http://www.redmondpie.com/microsoft-sold-over-240-million-windows-7-licenses-in-first-year/
Windows 7 was released on 22nd October last year. Meant to be the real successor to the extremely successful XP, Windows 7 added features like Superbar (overhauled taskbar), multi-touch support and better networking.
======
jaspero
I've been using Windows 7 since its RC release, well over a year now. I use
OSX, too. Windows 7 has been amazing, MS really got it right this time, after
the Vista disaster. Windows 7 rocks!

